# My low budget, low tech tank.



## Jan szewczyk (31 May 2021)

150cm tank every used or recycled apart from lights scewfix workshop lights and filters biomaster 600 thermo and filtosmart 200 thermo


----------



## Jan szewczyk (31 May 2021)

How it start 18months ago


----------



## noodlesuk (31 May 2021)

Wow, great transformation, how long did it take? Looking good!


----------



## Jan szewczyk (31 May 2021)

From pic to pic 18 months. But looked mature after about 12 month just kept cutting and moving the trident, buce and anubias to fill in the gaps


----------



## Aqua360 (31 May 2021)

Looks vibrant and healthy, superb


----------



## dw1305 (31 May 2021)

Hi all,


Aqua360 said:


> Looks vibrant and healthy, superb


Certainly does.


Jan szewczyk said:


> lights scewfix workshop lights


Tell us more.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Jan szewczyk (31 May 2021)

Thanks for the complements. The screwfix batten lights are led workshop lights x2 2 foot 18w each 1650lm 6000k maybe 6500k. Knocked up with some skirting board to make cover


----------



## RobertsM (1 Jun 2021)

Do you have a plant list? Rather new to the hobby and your aquarium looks amazing.


----------



## Jan szewczyk (1 Jun 2021)

Trident fern 
Java fern 
Windelov fern
Anubias nano
anubias pangolino
6 or so bucephalandra (I can't tell between types)
Cryptocoryne x3 varieties.
Dwarf sagittaria
Fissdons moss.

All easy low demanding plants.
Only crypts need root tabs every now and then.


----------



## Jan szewczyk (28 Jun 2021)

Growing basil out of the aquarium seems quite happy


----------



## Karmicnull (28 Jun 2021)

This is the first time I've been tempted to do some seriously emersed growing.  I gave up buying basil in pots because I'd just strip the plant in one meal


----------



## louis_last (2 Jul 2021)

This is very, very nice. I don't know if this style of scape has a name but it's my favorite by far. I really like the deep shadow.


----------



## Greengeek (29 Nov 2021)

Wow! I’m really loving this tank, I’ve got trident Javafern envy! This is one of the nicest large tanks I’ve seen and low budget and low tech to boot! Well done!


----------



## Onoma1 (29 Nov 2021)

Superb tank. Could you share some additional photos?


----------



## Jan szewczyk (29 Nov 2021)




----------



## Jan szewczyk (29 Nov 2021)

Onoma1 said:


> Superb tank. Could you share some additional photos?


Sadly this tank is no longer with me as I broke down to make room for new projects I'm planning after Xmas


----------



## dw1305 (29 Nov 2021)

Hi all, 


Jan szewczyk said:


> Sadly this tank is no longer with me


That is a shame, it looks fantastic. 


Jan szewczyk said:


> I broke down to make room for new projects I'm planning after Xmas


Tell us more, I think we are all really interested in what comes next.


Jan szewczyk said:


> apart from lights scewfix workshop lights


Which light was this? 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Jan szewczyk (29 Nov 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> That is a shame, it looks fantastic.
> 
> ...


The light was a workshop led batten light, specs I posted above somewhere, I used 2 and made the light cover they run at 6500k
Looking at 2 oase scaperline 60 and Ada 60f. All twinstar lighting. Co2 etc. Will be after Xmas before I make a start 😁


----------



## BdubB (8 Dec 2021)

Looks great. Im busy looking at the Oase scaperline 60 as well. that extra 5cm depth haha


----------



## Jan szewczyk (8 Dec 2021)

I think the trident did so well because it was in the top half of the tank. 2x 50% water changes per week left it exposed to the atmosphere and it could take a good feed of co2. (Maybe just guessing)


----------



## Kave_art_man (23 Dec 2021)

This is a stunning tank, like the transformation of the cabinet


----------



## brhau (10 Feb 2022)

@Jan szewczyk  Was the trident at the top floating, or was it affixed to wood?


----------



## Jaseon (13 Feb 2022)

Lovely. One of the best planted tanks ive seen.


----------



## Jan szewczyk (13 Feb 2022)

brhau said:


> @Jan szewczyk  Was the trident at the top floating, or was it affixed to wood?


Was fixed in few places with glue and spread itself 😃


----------



## Unexpected (19 Feb 2022)

Wow, now that's a conversation starter! Well done!


----------



## Unexpected (11 Aug 2022)

How were you able to achieve that overhanging look? Was wood or something else used?


----------

